# Holding a job with DP? (help)



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've never had a real job before that didn't involve working for a family member. I'm only 18, so there hasn't really been much need for me to get a job until recent years. I had been applying to a lot of jobs recently because I want to move out of my current living situation and in with my boyfriend soon. I finally got a call back from one of the places I applied to, which was Barnes and Noble. They need me to come in for a temporary job soon. I think I'll be working about 15-20 hours a week just for the next couple months. I've never had a job before. But during the interview and the time leading up to it, I had horrible DP and anxiety. It was hard for me to even speak to the person who was interviewing me. If I could barely do the interview, which was about 20min long, then I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to work several hours a day.

I have trouble talking to people because of the dp. I feel like sometimes I'll lose track of what I'm saying, or almost dissociate when I'm listening to someone and completely forget what they said. And I'm going to have to deal with talking to customers, employees, etc. everyday. I really need the money, so there's no way I'm just not going to work.

I'm going to try to take some supplements that will help with my anxiety, but I know they won't fix my DP. Do any of you hold a job and still have depersonalization? How do you deal with it? Any advice? I start the orientation for the job tomorrow and I'm really nervous.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't want to belittle your situation because I can totally empathise with how you're feeling.. But please trust me, you're feeling the very much normal nervousness of anyone who's about to step into the world of work. This will undoubtably cause your DP to stir a little but I can hand on heart promise you that you'll be fine.

Getting into work was one of my big steps in overcoming my DP.. It gives you focus on something.. It takes you away from the mundane cycle of things and reduces your time to ruminate.

While I appreciate you're scared that your DP may affect your ability to perfom your roles within the workplace, I can tell you from experience (I am currently a manager at McDonalds) - Once you're there and your initial jitters have subsided.. You'll find yourself growing more and more in confidence and the feeling of achieving these things is so rewarding!! It makes you just wanna go back and work more and more lol.

Taking your suppliments is a fantastic idea for the first lfew days but try your best not to rely on them and just have faith in yourself. I know you can do it! You're stronger than you'll ever know


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

That's awesome! Well done! You should feel proud. I worked for a family member too when I was 17 and that was my first (and only) job since. I can't offer much advice but just go for it, you've got nothing to lose


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

RenZimE said:


> I don't want to belittle your situation because I can totally empathise with how you're feeling.. But please trust me, you're feeling the very much normal nervousness of anyone who's about to step into the world of work. This will undoubtably cause your DP to stir a little but I can hand on heart promise you that you'll be fine.
> 
> Getting into work was one of my big steps in overcoming my DP.. It gives you focus on something.. It takes you away from the mundane cycle of things and reduces your time to ruminate.
> 
> ...


What you said really gives me hope that maybe I'll actually be able to hold a job, despite all my anxiety and dp.

It's good to hear that someone else who was dealing with dp was able to start work and even become a manager. And you're right. I think it will give me something to focus on. Because right now, I basically just sit in my room most of the day doing nothing..and I don't think that that's helping me at all.

I just have terrible social skills in addition to the anxiety and dp and I'm worried that it will effect how well I can talk to customers and other employees. But maybe you're right. Maybe once I'm there I'll get passed that and want to work even more.

I'm questioning whether or not I should take some klonopin too. I've spent the last 3 months going through withdrawal from klonopin, so I'm trying to find other things to help with anxiety. But I don't know if I can do it without it. I don't like having to rely on anything like that though.

Thank you =)


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

I was a nanny for about 6 years, and that was pretty easy. I mean my whole thing with DP is just going outside of my house.. but as a nanny I felt comfortable because I eventually got used to the families home. I also thought it was time to expand more than just a nanny so I tried working as a sales associate..that lasted about a month. I know working will be difficult but I know you can make it through. Congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> I was a nanny for about 6 years, and that was pretty easy. I mean my whole thing with DP is just going outside of my house.. but as a nanny I felt comfortable because I eventually got used to the families home. I also thought it was time to expand more than just a nanny so I tried working as a sales associate..that lasted about a month. I know working will be difficult but I know you can make it through. Congrats on the new job!!!


I wish I could work as a nanny, but I don't think I'd be too good with kids. It's good that you found something you were comfortable with doing at least. Maybe in the future you could try to be a sales associate again. Thank you!


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

So I went in for the orientation for the job today. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but I don't think I did too well either. I'm so scared of having to work at the cash register and talk to customers though. I start tomorrow and I'm so afraid I'll do terribly. I was so anxious I forgot all my identification and my ss# D= But the dp wasn't really as bad as usual, which is strange. Thanks for all the support and encouragement everyone


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck to your job endeavor! I've worked as a sales associate at a department store all through college (5 years) and got promoted to a commissioned job...I make really decent money for a part-time job and I'm one of the most productive salespeople. I feel like my job has allowed me to build my social skills and learn to navigate my DP confidently, even though at first it was really scary. It helped me overcome my huge shyness with strangers. Once you're trained in and get a feel for the work, you can enjoy it


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

Neko said:


> Good luck to your job endeavor! I've worked as a sales associate at a department store all through college (5 years) and got promoted to a commissioned job...I make really decent money for a part-time job and I'm one of the most productive salespeople. I feel like my job has allowed me to build my social skills and learn to navigate my DP confidently, even though at first it was really scary. It helped me overcome my huge shyness with strangers. Once you're trained in and get a feel for the work, you can enjoy it


Thank you! It's good to know that people who are dealing with the same anxiety and dp that I am, are still able to hold jobs. I hope this job helps me overcome my shyness around people too. I started working at the register yesterday and it was really scary. Hopefully you're right and it will get better once I get a better feel for the work.


----------

